# 2007

## lukochka

!   ,   -   ?       "", ?   -  ?

----------

,   .     ,   1   ,   ,    .  ,       7.0  CheckXML,   ,       .    ,

----------


## lubezniy

-    . ,  .

----------


## Svetka tochka ru

?  24.01.08

----------

*Svetka tochka ru*

 .""       ,     ()     ,      1310 ,   , ::nyear::

----------


## lubezniy

> ?  24.01.08


-       .  :yes:       ,        -  (  ,      )          7.0 .

----------


## Svetka tochka ru

.     "".  -  24.  ,       .  :yes:

----------

*  (  ,      )          7.0 .*
 ""       7.0

----------


## lubezniy

> *  (  ,      )          7.0 .*
>  ""       7.0


        (,  ) ,       .   ,            (       ),    .    ( ) -  #2   .

----------

#2     1  ,    ""      ,

----------

,   ,  ?

----------



----------

!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,        ? : http://www.opfr.spb.ru/PO.HTM

----------


## lukochka

!!!  :yes:    !

----------

.,   ?  -      .    ?

----------


## .

. 

, ,        ...

----------


## lubezniy

-    .     . ( CheckXML),      .   -     CheckXML      (,     -        ),       ,   .
      -   .   ,  ,    .      ()         .

----------


## UserKat

> ,        ? : http://www.opfr.spb.ru/PO.HTM


     3  ,     .     ?

----------

> 3  ,


   .    ,   ,.             ,   ,     ,    (    )

----------


## UserKat

?        .            !.
     ?   ,      ???

----------

,        XML
  -    25.12.2007.

----------


## UserKat

..    ?  ? 
 :Frown:

----------

, ,       ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?        .            !.
>      ?   ,      ???


 , .
 ,      ,   7.0 (  - ,      ).      .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       ,    .


    ? ,   , **    -   .



> 


  (, "" -  ).   ,     .

----------

,              .  -  ,      .  - . 
   ?

----------

> ,


 ,  ,        ?    ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,              .  -  ,      .  - . 
>    ?


        , ,    (   /    )  ,       .  ,      .     . ,         .

----------


## pretty

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


 ,  ,       .       ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 3  ,     .     ?


 ,  , , Download Master .

 , ,   ,    ...

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   ,    ...


      ,         .        ,    .

----------

,       ...    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ...    ?


   -   .  7.0 (    http://www.oasis.ru ) .

----------

> ,        XML
>   -    25.12.2007.


  :Frown:

----------

> ,      ?


  ::nyear::

----------

** "      ,         .        ,    ."
__________________
     ?

----------

!
    ... :Wink:

----------

,        ?

----------

**           2007  ( )  .-11

----------

,      ,   ,   -11   .       ,   .      .      (    -  ),       .

----------

-11        ..

----------

!!!!
   . .   ,     .

----------

!!
,      ..         -   ,    ,    " "  :Wow:      101   14,  1..    ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> !!
> ,      ..         -   ,    ,    " "      101   14,  1..    ,     ?


,       .      -11.

----------


## panterka

, 
 -     ?    , ..       .
         ?
  ?

----------


## 1996

!.           :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> !.


    .      .      :
  ,           - 777,    777.       . 
 " "   "",  "111".    -.  .

----------


## lubezniy

> , 
>  -     ?    , ..       .


...       ,  ,        .  :Smilie: 



> ?


   ,       .

----------


## NDEEP

> ,         .        ,    .


 
       (     )      (  -   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*lubezniy*, ,       ,     . 
*NDEEP*,     ,        :Frown:

----------


## NDEEP

> ,         .        ,    .


 
       (     
_,     ,     ASCII  checkpsn.exe.      ,      \CHECKPSN\KLADR        ѻ  Windows    .     15 .
_)      (  -   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
---
   chekxml (   24.12 )

----------


## NDEEP

> *lubezniy*, ,       ,     . 
> *NDEEP*,     ,


    .  ""  (      )      (  "  5". )

   , -,   freeware softa    -  3-4   90%  ( %  ""  ,    -11  )

      ,      CheckXML.

 ::nyear::

----------


## lubezniy

> (


-,    ""       .  ,   :

_           (),   ,     .   (),   ()        .     ,   ..   -  . ;  , ,   ..    .
_---

-,      ,      ,   CheckPSN,     CheckXML    (     ).           ( ,        ). ,     .




> chekxml (   24.12 )


.  -     ,    ,   ...           ,        (      ),         ""  ( ).     " ", ,             .

----------


## lubezniy

> .  ""  (      )      (  "  5". )
>    , -,   freeware softa    -  3-4   90%  ( %  ""  ,    -11  )
>       ,      CheckXML.


.  CheckXML          .

----------


## NDEEP

> [/I]
> -,      ,      ,   CheckPSN,     CheckXML    (     ).           ( ,        ). ,     .


        2,0

----------

1   2  (    . ),    CheckHML... ,     ,      ...   .      ,      -... CheckHML  :
2
***30:    <>.     :
     ,    ...
       ???     <>..       ....

----------

> 1   2  (    . ),    CheckHML... ,     ,      ...   .      ,      -... CheckHML  :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.     :
>      ,    ...
>        ???     <>..       ....


<>
        <>2</>
        <>
          <></>
          <>2006</>
          <>
            <>1111.00</>
            <>22.00</>
          </>
        </>
        <>
          <></>
          <>2006</>
          <>
            <>1111.00</>
            <>22.00</>
          </>
        </>
      </>

----------

,          ,    ,    2   4 .           ( 1     )         .  -     , .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ,


   CheckXML (    15.11.2007)   4.0  .     ,         .



> ( 1     )


,     ? ,    (, ,       4).



> .  -     , .


 - ,  .      .    - "".    .   ""        Windows 98.      :      Ctrl+Shift,  - .

----------


## .spb

...   9        ????      !!       ,    ,    ,   -,      ,     .      ((((

----------


## lubezniy

> ...   9        ????


    .   , ,     ,     (      192).



> ,    ,    ,   -,      ,     .      ((((


 ,        ,       .       4.0      (     ,    ) ,      .      ,             (        ,       Windows XP).   7.0    XML       ( -    ).       , -      .

----------


## Larik

09.01    :Frown:

----------


## .

*Larik*,     :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 09.01


, .  ,   ,    ,       2007  (,  ,    2-).         CheckXML (   , ,   ),  ,     .

----------


## Larik

:write:          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


 -  ,   . . ...

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:  -     ,       . ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

*.*,    ,  , .

----------


## BorisG

> .. ,


  :Wow:      ?
  , ,    01.01     .
  , ,      ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## Larik

:Frown:      .        15 .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,   ,    ,       2007  ...


  :Wow:    ,  ,    .
...   .     ,      .
     - 30.10.07
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,    .
> ...   .     ,      .
>      - 30.10.07
>    ?


 -, ,    .  -    . , ,    "  "   " " (  ):



> ,      :
>      30.10.2007 .   7     (, , , , , , ). .. CheckXML     -,        ,   .  ?


  -  ,  ,     CheckXML (      ),          CheckXML        .  CheckXML  24.12.2007 .      -11  -4:



> *  24.12.07.* 
> 
>       1.   11      . 
>       2.

----------


## .

*BorisG*, ,   , ,     :Wink:  , ,   ,      9 .      ,       .       ,         :Wink:       .      .

----------


## kir-vik

!             ?     .

----------


## lubezniy

*kir-vik*, 



> * 17.         ,   * 
> ( .    31.12.2002 N 198-)
> ,         ,         , ,    ,       ,            ( ).                   ,       .
> ,     ,    ,             ,        .
> ( .    31.12.2002 N 198-)
>      ,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,       10           .            .
> (      25.10.2001 N 138-,  .    31.12.2002 N 198-)

----------


## kir-vik

,  .
  ,   10%     2006,2005,2004  -   . ,   -  .    ,    ?
      ,    2007,2006,2004 ?
   2007    .
10%    .
   .

----------


## 1996

,           5?    .

----------

?     ""  !    !  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,           5?    .


        .  http://www.gnivc.ru/ ,  " ".

----------

...   ,      !!! 1-   1   ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?     ""  !    !


   -  ,       . ,       CheckXML,    .

----------

> ,          ,    ,    2   4 .           ( 1     )         .  -     , .


 WINXP


   ,     ,  
   .

    regedit (Start -> Run  regedit).    

   HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SYSTEM->CurrentControlSet->Control->KeyboardLayout

      00000409   DosKeybCodes  ru
   (    us).
    ,   C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT   

      lh %SystemRoot%\system32\kb16.com ru

         DOS-
     :

      LeftCtrl+Shift ()  RightCtrl+Shift ().

----------


## antl21

!
       ,
http://s076.076.pfr.ru/opfr/home.nsf  -  .
  CheckXML  24.12.2007   buhsoft.ru
 .

----------


## antl21

2    2007
http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=756
, ,  .

----------


## bsat

-4, - 6,  -11   .

----------


## antl21

2
1  -6-1,-4-2    .
2 -11
 ::nyear::

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>        ,


. ,        7- ... ,    .

----------

..  ,   (   )   7.0 ,  ,  .

----------


## ORENZA

!
         . 
, !
1.   ?   ?  ?     2  . -1?, -2, -3?
2.  ?
3.      ?    1 7,0
4.           ?
  , ,  . !

----------

> !
>          . 
> , !
> 1.   ?   ?  ?     2  . -1?, -2, -3?
> 2.  ?
> 3.      ?    1 7,0
> 4.           ?
>   , ,  . !


1. -2   2    ,   .http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=756
       . 2  (   2-)
2. ..         -4-2 2 ,-6-1 2 ,-11 3,. 3 .      ,    (    ,   .).        .3

----------

,      4-2,  6-1, -11,        ,        ,   31 ,      .

----------

,  :
  11 - 3 .
  - 1 .
  - 2 .

, ,   4-2   6-1    ,    11   ?          ?

 ,

----------

*, ,  4-2   6-1    ,    11   ?         * 
         ( 4-2   6-1 -1 , 11 -2-

----------

> 31


      .  1  , -2  1 .  :Cool:

----------


## lubezniy

> .  1


   .     .

----------

:  " "  "    " -        ? ..    11 +   + .  -       ? 

 .    (, )   :     50 ( 100?) ,   1 ,    -   1 .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    (, )   :     50 ( 100?) ,   1 ,    -   1 .    .


 ,   ...    "",   1    .

----------


## novichok-07

, , .           31.12.2007.    . ,    ,       ..   -  ,   ?         .?     ?  ?              ?

----------

> . ,    ,       .


  ,      ,      .



> ?


  ,   31.12.,       .

----------


## novichok-07

, **

----------


## zhur

-???   1,    - ?
          -5.           ,  1 -     :Stick Out Tongue:  
!

----------


## lubezniy

> -???   1,    - ?
>           -5.           ,  1 -     
> !


    .         .

----------

> 1,    - ?


  1  ,   ..?             ???

----------


## zhur

:Embarrassment:    - :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> 


1        ,  ,  1       :Smilie:

----------

> 1        ,  ,  1


       1   
    .

----------


## zhur

,   ?

----------


## skippy91

> 1,    - ?


 1 XML-      2006 .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 1 XML-      2006 .


        CheckXML   ,    (  1).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ?


       5. ,  ,       7.0  .

----------

> ,              .  -  ,      .  - . 
>    ?


         .      ?      !          .

----------


## Mauri03

/ /    ,         ?
  :   .     ?  .  ,     .?

----------


## lubezniy

.    .    CheckXML.

----------


## lubezniy

> / /    ,         ?


   ,       .      ,     .

----------

!
,  ,   .
         .
, ,         ,   ,   , ?
   .

----------

!        ,     ?

----------


## Mauri03

> !        ,     ?


      ,         ,   ,       .

----------


## Wild

,     ...    
      100 .
..  -11    -100 .

    -11  .   
  ?  ,  -11    (, ...)

----------

1 ( 34 ), 7.   .

----------


## lubezniy

CheckXML  .        ,                 /.

----------

> ,     ...    
>       100 .
> ..  -11    -100 .
> 
>     -11  .   
>   ?  ,  -11    (, ...)


  -11 2  3  (   ..)
  2006 ,  2007 ,  2007 100  (  .-),. 2008  -100 (   .  ).      .
  2  3 .  ,   .
.      ,         (    , ..   ).
     , -  2007      (  ).          . ::nyear::

----------

,   , !

----------


## buhgalter

**, 


> 1 ( 34 ), 7.   .


  1-  ?

----------


## fr_svetik

,  .
    ,     ,      ,      -          ( )  ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .
>     ,     ,      ,      -          ( )  ???


    -11    ?  -11   .  :yes:     ,              ()    ( , ,    ).

----------

lubezniy  
   3 :
   <>.  <>, ,   :

   <>.  ,       <>  <>:

   <>.  <>, ,   :

  :
-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <> ''</>
    <>075-023-012349</>

      ,    .  ,    
( 5)

----------


## lubezniy

**,  .   ,       ,       2007 .       7.0 -  ,     (  )  - .        -  ,            ,    ,       .          ,   ,      (    -   ,   ).

----------


## Puella

> **,   ,      (    -   ,   ).


  :yes:

----------


## 999

, ,           ,    - ?         ,             ,  -  .       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,           ,    - ?         ,             ,  -  .       ?


     -4    .   2-    -  ... ,   ,     .

----------


## 999

lubezniy,   ,        ,    ,  .

----------

- 4-2
        :
"  

    "
    ,        ?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,      ?

----------

5

----------


## lubezniy

**,      ,  .   ""     "  , ...".   , ,  ,    . , ,  ?

----------

,          " "
         4-2     ?

    (   )
..

----------

HP 1020

----------

(  )


  : (  ,   ,        :Smilie:  )



(   )

       ..       %)

----------

"  

    "
.        ..   ,

----------


## lubezniy

( "    ")         (  ,  ,  ).         / ,    ,    ( , ,     ) -     -    , , .

----------


## Wild

2 :

----------

> ( "    ")         (  ,  ,  ).         / ,    ,    ( , ,     ) -     -    , , .


     ? :



(   )

   :  ?

----------

9- 
 ..     :Smilie: 
     5

----------

- 

  ,   

      "" ?
...  ..            :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> - 
> 
>   ,   
> 
>       "" ?
> ...  ..


,   - ,    (    )   ( ,  ,   ),    ,     ?

----------

> ,   - ,    (    )   ( ,  ,   ),    ,     ?


   ?
       (,       ,       )
    ..  

             ?
    .
(    ,   )

----------


## lubezniy

**,          .   -  ,         . ,        -  .

----------

-     !!!!
 :Embarrassment:     -5.    , ?    .    .     ,    .       :Wink:       .   :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

,           .  :Smilie:   ,           ,       .
**,    ?   ""    -  ,     ?         -     .   :yes:

----------

!!!!!
      5
       ..  !!!
...     (      ,           
 :Frown:  )

----------


## Mnv

lubezniy, , ,    ,   .  77 279.  CheckXML.  

 1-  _... 
2
***30:    <>.        <>:
-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>6</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</

----------


## lubezniy

,    279.   :      -11  " "        .       .

----------


## Mnv

!!!!!!
..    ? 
           ?!

----------


## Lemori

, ,            :Wow: ,    ,    ,     ,     128,        -      .  :",  - "!!!!!       -   ,          ????

----------


## lubezniy

*Lemori*, .   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!!!
> ..    ? 
>            ?!


     .    .     ,   ,     (  !)        .

----------

,     . ,         .    (10.01.08).  .          0?
.

----------


## lubezniy

.  ,    -11  2008 .   -     .

----------

> ,    ?   ""    -  ,     ?         -     .


    -        !
     . ,           .   !     .  -      ,        .          .   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,     .    -    ?     -11 - 9006,  - 9007,    - 9008?      ?       :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:     ?
    ,   4  - , , , . 
   ,  ,  ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     .    -    ?


, .



> -11 - 9006,  - 9007,    - 9008?


  .  -    .



> ?


, .     .   -11    +1 .



> ?


          .     .



> ,   4  - , , , . 
>    ,  ,  ,  ?


,   ... http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=175957&page=4

----------


## tania_0181

,      1 7_7
2
***30:    <>.        <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>12</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>

2
***30:    <>.        <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>12</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>

*   ,   CheckXML  28.12.07   ,     24.12.07   .*   ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

*tania_0181*,  -   .    ,      " "         -11.

----------


## tania_0181

,   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## fr_svetik

> , ,     .    -    ?     -11 - 9006,  - 9007,    - 9008?      ?            ?
>     ,   4  - , , , . 
>    ,  ,  ,  ?


       ,  ,   2 ,  1   -   1  2006  19  2007 -      (.. ),        ,         /,  ,        ,    **     -  ,    ,  -  ??

----------


## lubezniy

*fr_svetik*,       .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E5%F2%FC%EC%E8

----------


## fr_svetik

*lubezniy*, ,   ,     (    1-    :Big Grin:  )

----------


## 12

,   :
20:    <>.  <>, ,   :
-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <>1035002455080</>
     <></>
    <>    ''</>
    <> ''</>
    <>060-010-004081</

----------


## Mnv

tania_0181,   lubezniy    .         12    "<  >2007</ >,        ,   .         :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> tania_0181,   lubezniy    .         12    "<  >2007</ >,        ,   .


         :
http://www.buhsoft.ru/forums/showthr...7730#post27730

----------


## tania_0181

,

----------


## stg

,   .
       2.0,       -4-1        .
       ,            .
       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .
>        2.0,       -4-1        .
>        ,            .
>        ?


- ...   .  192:

_    ,    ,     
_

----------


## Julia_A

PD_SPU 2.3.3,  -11,     2007,   1  .      ,       ?  :Frown:    .

     :
 1-  _-4-2... 

2 []:   
!!!10: . 2007-            PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-036-026-000690-DCK-00005-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML:

-<_-4-2>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>144-778-931 10</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>

    .    ?  CheckXMLInst071214.

----------


## stg

> - ...   .  192:
> 
> _    ,    ,     
> _


  ?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

*stg*,    ?
 ,      . ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> PD_SPU 2.3.3,  -11,     2007,   1  .      ,       ?    .


     ,        ,     2008 .      .




> :
>  1-  _-4-2... 
> 
> 2 []:   
> !!!10: . 2007-            PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-036-026-000690-DCK-00005-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML:
> 
>     .    ?  *CheckXMLInst071214.*


    .        CheckXML ( ). ,    (     (  27-  ,     CheckXML  14-).

----------


## Julia_A

> ,        ,     2008 .      .


-,    ,   .        2008   :Frown:  ?          .  .




> .        CheckXML ( ). ,    (     (  27-  ,     CheckXML  14-).


,  .       ?        .

----------


## Julia_A

,  -11 ,      1    2006  (   2007)    .  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        .
>    1   4.0.
>    2007,     (    www. new.swapfile.ru/files/23670/PFR2007.zip ).  .   7.0      (    depositfiles.com/files/3040299).
> 2      4.0  7.0     .


        - ,  ...       4.0 -       CheckXML .

----------


## Julia_A

,     ,        " ",    .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,        " ",    .   ?


 :      10 .
  /  ,     ,  http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/ .

----------


## lubezniy

> -   .      -    /     4.0, ..     7.0  ,  ,   .


   .  :Smilie:    4.0     ,         .      ,    ( 1).

----------


## _1983

!
 ,         ( 3 .       ),       ,    ...  ,  -..

***30:    <>.       
 <>:

      -<_>
         <>2</>
        +<>
         <>2007</>
         <>31.12.2007</>
         <-11></-11>
         <>1</>
         <>6</>
        +<>
        -<>
           <>2</>
          +<>
          -<>
             <></>
             <>2007</>
        ,  ...
 ,

----------


## lubezniy

*_1983*,   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51435443
   #248 (   );   -  #246 (   !).    .

----------


## _1983

> *_1983*,   :
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51435443
>    #248 (   );   -  #246 (   !).    .


 ,     !!!

----------


## Julia_A

.   .

 -  "  "?

: !!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   :
          ?

----------


## .



----------


## lubezniy

> .   .
>  -  "  "?


  :Smilie: 
     . ,    ,        -  - .



> ?


  .

----------


## Julia_A

*lubezniy*, .

----------

! ,        ...

----------


## tania_0181

:  ""    ( )?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 07

*tania_0181*,       ( )

-     ,  1 ?  ,   ?     !  :Embarrassment:

----------

.    23   /  .          .     -4-2  ?   140  /    "."?

----------

> .    23   /  .          .     -4-2  ?   140  /    "."?


     -4-1 (  -6-1.     ). 
  -4-1        23   .
 140  - "".
      - "".

----------

.  .   ,   .    ,     -  - !

----------

> 2 []:   
> !!!10: . 2007-            PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-036-026-000690-DCK-00005-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML:
> 
> -<_-4-2>
> <>2</>
> <>-4-2</>
> <></>
> <>144-778-931 10</>
> +<>
> ...


       5.       (      )   .      .    (   -     )  31.12.2007.   -    -      (     ,          )        (   )        . .    .   .   :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> 5.       (      )   .      .    (   -     )  31.12.2007.   -    -      (     ,          )        (   )        . .    .   .


  ...      CheckXML.     .

----------


## Anikina

.    
1.      11,   1 279  :

!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :

   ? 

2.         :

2 []: 
!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:

 ?      ,        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .    
> 1.      11,   1 279  :
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :
> 
>    ?


 ,      - .       1,   .





> 2.         :
> 
> 2 []: 
> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
> 
>  ?      ,        ?


  ???          .

----------


## Anikina

*lubezniy*, ,   ,  .
     ,      ?  1

----------


## 379

14.01  -11   5   ( -),   ,  .      ,   ,  ,    ,    17.01,      :Frown: ,   ,       :Big Grin:

----------

! .    ,   .     ""   .   -4   . -6  . -11  (   -    )   ,       . 1,40=1, 1,40=1.  1,4+1,4=2,8= 3.   1+1.   1?       :    ,  .      -  -.  , ,   ,        "".     !

----------


## 07

**,     ?

----------

, ,       10   (2),       ( )     ( )!

----------


## Abul

> 10   (2)


. ,  21.(. ) .228-76-42 (47, 49)

----------

> **,     ?


 .PD_SPU/    .     .

----------


## 07

!          , ,  -   ,    .     ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...      CheckXML.     .


    !!!  !   !!! 
      .....
   !  ,      ,      - -       .       . -!    ,    -     :yes: 
      -- !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> !          , ,  -   ,    .     ...


     .   -  ,  .     ,      . ,   ,   -   .

----------

,   ,     ,         ,   ,

----------

-   - 6?

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------


## Larik

> 


 ,

----------


## .

- ???  -      :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
      ?

----------



----------

,    ???
 :

       (  )

	   (, )


	 . . 
	 . . 
	   - ( )  


	.

----------

, 
   -           .       ?!!!!
     ?   ?

----------



----------

,    ,   ,  Word  . 
     !!!

----------


## .

!

----------

.
    .   .
  "" ... .   .
   23,01, , ,    .         .     . ,    10    .  ,      .  , ,         - .  -    ,  ,   .   . .

----------

, ,       -4-1   ,       . ???? (         )

----------


## lubezniy

**,    .     .  ,  ,    .
   -   - .  214.

----------


## Galateya

,            .   http://abonent.taxcom.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=37 .
      .

----------

"   "         . 
,     ?   4-1?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,            .


      .           ...   .

----------


## Galateya

> .           ...   .



  ?

----------


## zhur

> .           ...   .


,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


-       ,     7.0 (XML).        ,    ( ,       ;           ,   ,  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ?


    7.0, .

----------

,         ,      1 ,       .
       !

----------


## zhur

?     !      !  :Wink:

----------


## mLora

*lubezniy*,     !!!!  :Big Grin: 
  !!! 
 :Big Grin: 
 :Super:

----------


## tania_0181

,      lubezniy,  ,    15     .

----------

..     (  )   1 ,   ,   .      1   7.0.,    ,    ,     .  ?..

----------


## lubezniy

> ..     (  )   1 ,   ,   .      1   7.0.,    ,    ,     .  ?..


    .

----------

.      , 

   "" v 2.0  windows 9x/Me/2000/XP

ftp://195.131.139.174/pub/opfr/full_persw.exe


 2 ,,    ,CheckXML          .   ,  .    ,     ?  3     .

----------


## lubezniy

**,   .    ,     ,    .

----------

.    .  -          ,      ( )

----------


## olga300

!   -11. ,  ,  "   " .

----------


## lubezniy

> !   -11. ,  ,  "   " .


   ,  , .                .

----------


## olga300

1  ,  : 2006 - , 2007 -  , 2007       .  ,    (1) .    ?

----------

-    2006 ?

----------


## 1

> **,   .    ,     ,    .


 ,    .    5     ,     .   .     .

----------


## lubezniy

-     .    .

----------


## 1

. .

----------


## Tinnelle

!!!
    -11    
 :Frown:     13577,     13576,91
 ,    ?   ,    ,  13577        ...

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!
>     -11    
>     13577,     13576,91
>  ,    ?   ,    ,  13577        ...


    . *-11  * .

----------


## Tinnelle

, ,     Persin  ,    ...  :Wow:

----------


## !

,  -11   ?      ( ,  5, PersIn)

----------


## lubezniy

*  !*,     .

----------


## !

,        . ,  ,   .

----------


## _

1-  _-4-2... 

2 []:   

 .



 2-  _-4-2... 

3 []:   

 .
 .  ?
    ,    .

----------


## 3377

!     1   ?  !?

----------

1   7.0.
 CheckXML  "!"
         :

_!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:_

 :

_!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:_

    ?

----------


## zhur

,     ,  ,    :Wink:

----------


## zhur

> !     1   ?  !?


 ,      ,    200   ,      -  ?!
 -       ,

----------


## lubezniy

> _!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:_
> 
>  :
> 
> _!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:_
> 
>     ?


 - :         .   -  .
   ,     .

----------


## 3377

> ,      ,    200   ,      -  ?!
>  -       ,


   ,    1    7.0  !        !       ?!     ?     1 ?

----------


## zhur

,    ,   (!).   ,    -   ,       ,     .        ,  1 7       :Frown:  
        -  ,      ,         .         .      ,   ,  1

----------

*lubezniy* ,   : -   . ,  ,  ,    .
 -    . 
    -.      ( 31.12.07).

 CheckXML    ,  "!"   ,    ?

----------


## _

1-  _-4-2... 

2 []:   

 .



 2-  _-4-2... 

3 []:   

 .
 .  ?
    ,    .

----------


## antl21

> *lubezniy* ,   : -   . ,  ,  ,    .
>  -    . 
>     -.      ( 31.12.07).
> 
>  CheckXML    ,  "!"   ,    ?


 -  ,      ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1-  _-4-2... 
> 
> 2 []:   
> 
>  .


    Windows (, )?

----------


## lubezniy

> -  ,      ,     .


   .    ,   , .         .  ""         .
,     CheckXML.   .

----------


## Antonina83

,                 ?              ?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Antonina83*,      .

----------


## Alena1111

1   -4-1        ?   7.70.491.        4-1...

----------


## _

,    ,     .    Chek   ,   ,       ,     ?
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,     .    Chek   ,   ,       ,     ?
>    ?


  ,    ,      (    -  ). , ,   -   .

----------


## dmbp

<>
     ,  :
    <>
     <>
     <>7702111111</>
     <>770201001</>
     </>
     <>1021021021020</>
     <></>
    <>  </>
    <>  </>
    <>087-111-02222</>
    </>

----------


## lubezniy

> <></>


.    -  ( 40 ).

----------


## lubezniy

> <>087-111-02222</>


 ...     .

----------


## sovetov

.-  -   ?     . , ..     .
  : ,    ?

----------

.     -

----------


## sovetov

> 1   -4-1        ?   7.70.491.        4-1...


-4-1  1   ,

----------


## Di777

, ,     ( )       ?   -     ,       ?

----------


## sovetov

> , ,     ( )       ?   -     ,       ?


    173- " . " .10  .11
 - .  . -  .

----------


## Di777

...
          ?     ,   ?

----------


## dmbp

> ...     .


  :yes: 
  :

----------


## lubezniy

> :


   ...       6  -  ,  .     5.

----------


## sovetov

> ...
>           ?     ,   ?


   .     - :  .
 .  -4-1,     .   -4-2  - .  .      .  .  -4-2 .

----------

2 []:   
   21.08.2007  31.12.2007,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 21.08.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 09.06.2007,       !


,  ,        ,    -4-1...

----------


## sovetov

> 2 []:   
> !!!20:        .
>    -4-1...


 .      .

----------

?

----------

:    ...... 
 DAO
 :3447..

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


...    .

----------


## 777

,  ?                                 2 []:   
.   COM-   .


    !!!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ?                                 2 []:   
> .   COM-   .
> 
>     !!!


     .  ,  ,   .

----------


## sovetov

-     ?     .    ,        (  , , ,   . ).   ?      .

----------


## 777

> .  ,  ,   .


,   .   "" !!!

----------


## gNus

- 4-1

    ,    0,5 ,   ?

0.5 -  , 1-

----------


## vvviii

> - 4-1
> 
>     ,    0,5 ,   ?
> 
> 0.5 -  , 1-


    <>,      .

----------


## gNus

???     ""   ?
     ,

----------


## 177

, ,              4 1.    02.05.07,  03.09.07       .     ,   ,   .

----------


## gNus

""   ??

----------


## sovetov

> , ,              4 1.    02.05.07,  03.09.07       .     ,   ,   .


 ?
     -4-1? 
1. 02.05.07 - 02.09.07
2. 03.09.07-31.12.07

----------


## 177

*** 30:                :    ..                                                  ,    .

----------


## sovetov

" " - ?

----------


## 177

,      ( ,     )

----------


## 177

,        ,      , ..     .         ,      .            .        .  ?

----------


## Larik

!     .

----------

.  ,      , ,    -.
    .
   3 .       4 .
      .
 1       1  7.7   2-    2000-2002 .
    .....

----------

.       (   ).

----------


## Stasia

-11,   1 (.  ,  494).
 CheckXML ( 25.01.08)  :
2
***30:    <>.        <>:
    ,    - !

  ???
!!! :Wow:

----------


## Limentra

> .  ,      , ,    -.
>     .
>    3 .       4 .
>       .
>  1       1  7.7   2-    2000-2002 .
>     .....


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51450444
Q19.5:          2007

----------

> -11,   1 (.  ,  494).
>  CheckXML ( 25.01.08)  :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.        <>:
>     ,    - !
> 
>   ???
> !!!


       ?

----------


## bes75

.           .          ?

----------


## Stasia

> ?


,  .    .      .
,     - :

***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999

    ?
    7.0.

----------


## Stasia

> ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999


 .   :2
***30:    <>.        <>:


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Kutunat

> .  ,  ,   .





> ,  ?                                 2 []:   
> .   COM-   .
> 
> 
>     !!!


  ,     22.01.08. - ,    ?

----------


## lala

, !
   -   - ,    12 ,    .   1 -   22.01.08( -   ).      :

 (. )=0 
{...(3253) }:      ()

 ?

      2 ,  ,     -  .

 1    (  ) - ",  ".  , .

----------

1 7.7...    :

20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <>1027700091715</>
     <></>
    <> </>
    <> </>
    <>087-701-032867</>

   ... ???

----------


## MF SPB

> .  ,  ,   .


    25.01.2008 -          :Frown:

----------

> 1 7.7...    :
> 
> 20:    <>.  <>, ,   :
> 
> 
> -<_>
>    <>1</>
>    <> </>
>   -<>
> ...



  ..       -  -  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> -11,   1 (.  ,  494).
>  CheckXML ( 25.01.08)  :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.        <>:


 1.

----------


## lubezniy

> 25.01.2008 -


     .    ,   . ,  ,          -     .    ,          (      ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .           .          ?


       .

----------


## Tanita_

.
   -  24.12.2007.   CheckXML   

   <>.        <>

    .

----------


## lubezniy

> .


     .     -   .

----------


## Tanita_

1, a -.       1.  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1, a -.       1.  .


  - .

----------


## Stasia

> 1.


  .
1.,  494.
  1.
   4  !
  -  !

----------


## Larik

?

----------

> .
>    -  24.12.2007.   CheckXML   
> 
>    <>.        <>
> 
>     .


   --        
 <></>    
 <>2007</> .
     1  3.

----------

, ,        .     18,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,        .     18,       .


  .      . ,    ,   .

----------

)

----------


## MaraSt

> .
> 1.,  494.
>   1.
>    4  !
>   -  !


 495  .  !

----------


## Anikina

,   !        :
17 []:   
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

         3- ,  ( 50  .),      4-2,   4-1,  ?

----------


## IRENE

> .           .          ?


,   . :Smilie:

----------

> 495  .  !



     !     ,     !!!

       ,   ?

    Word-    .
  !

----------


## sovetov

> ,   !        :
> 17 []:   
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
> 
>          3- ,  ( 50  .),      4-2,   4-1,  ?


 -4-2,   -    "    ", ..    3-  -     173- .11

----------


## Mnv

,        ,   ,      -   ,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## sovetov

?
 27-  .  10%.    ,   ,    .
  ,     ,      -      .
   ,  -    5 ,    ,   60 . (55  )     5  - 173-  . .7

----------


## zunechka

lubezniy  . 1  .   .    -               ( ),  -    :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> !     ,     !!!
> 
>        ,   ?
> 
>     Word-    .
>   !


    .  495    -  .        lubezniy ( ),   ,   1,     , -11   ,   .  ,  - 0,  - 0.

----------


## Stasia

> ,   1,



 , -!
   1  . :Frown:  
    CHECKXML  0 ,0  - ? ,  ?

----------


## Rosa

,        5    11... 4-2  ,    11   )))

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        5    11... 4-2  ,    11   )))


  ,    -   .

----------


## butsim

.   .  .
 "  _      _-4-2 ... 
    _      _-4-2
    . 
  <>   . 
 <>497441.8</> 

    ???.!!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> .   .  .
>  "  _      _-4-2 ... 
>     _      _-4-2
>     . 
>   <>   . 
>  <>*497441.8*</> 
> 
>     ???.!!!!


    :        -  .
  .

----------

> .   .  .
>  "  _      _-4-2 ... 
>     _      _-4-2
>     . 
>   <>   . 
>  <>497441.8</> 
> 
>     ???.!!!!


 (  )    497441.8 ,   ,    497441.80.

      .

----------


## MaraSt

> , -!
>    1  . 
>     CHECKXML  0 ,0  - ? ,  ?


     ().       "",     ,  ,    ,  - "".
0    -    !

----------


## lubezniy

> 0    -    !


 .  :yes:

----------


## butsim

.    .  0  0.     .

----------

.    2007 .
  60  (   10 -    )  2,5 !!!!!  :Wow: 
    ""    (  ,    ),     7-  ,    4-.
   ,         2007   7-,   4-. 
       -   .....
 ....     .

      , ,    .  -    ,     ,  - ,    "", ,   ,      : ",    !"    2 .             !!!!   . 
    ,    ,    ""  !!!
    ,     .   ,    ,    .

----------

!        .  - , ! 
!

----------

.

----------


## lubezniy

> !        .  - , ! 
> !


 ,    ,        ?

----------


## _

, , *          ?* 
 -          +  .   -       (, ,  ., , ).       -  .   ,          ,    (   ) -   .               (   ).   - , 100     (  ) - - .

----------


## lubezniy

*_*,        ?

----------


## _

.            ,        (,      -   "  "   ,   .) -   .

----------


## bes75

?          ?

----------


## uulasha

!!!  lubeziy  ,  . :Dezl:

----------


## lubezniy

.  :




> ,    ,   ;       ;


    - ,   ,   (,   .     -      ). ,     -   ,      .     .   ,        .

----------

> .  :
> 
> 
>     - ,   ,   (,   .     -      ). ,     -   ,      .     .   ,        .


   dbf-  .
    xml-        2008 .

----------


## _

,      -   ,     ,      ,       .
 ,    -    (    -    ,     ) -      .   -   - -    ....  :Frown:

----------

, ,        ,        ,       ?
  2     ,    ,   3 -    ,    3 "   "      ,  ,    ?  ,   . 3   . 3     ?
      ?     , !

----------


## _

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=175957&page=26    778

----------

,     - ?...
    -     -    (  ),   ,    4-   ,           -    ... ,  ,    ,           -11 ()       .?

----------


## _

:yes: 
     -         ( .    )

----------


## sovetov

> ,     - ?...
>     -     -    (  ),   ,    4-  ...


 -   -.
 2-3 .  .       -.    .

----------


## lubezniy

> dbf-  .
>     xml-        2008 .


 ... ,  ,     (, ,   XML-    ,     ).         ,           .      -    .    :   ,      ...    : ,        ,       ?   ,         ,     ""   ,   .   Excel-,   -   ( 357),    -     :      MS Office    (  /   ),       .

----------

> -4-2,   -    "    ", ..    3-  -     173- .11


,  ,       ?

----------


## Stasia

1 (7.7 ,  495) ""    :

!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
-<_-4-1>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-1</>
   <></>
   <>021-512-132 77</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>04.02.2008</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>

  ? 
, !!!
   . 2  ,  .  ..... :EEK!:

----------

> 1 (7.7 ,  495) ""    :
> 
> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
> -<_-4-1>
>    <>2</>
>    <>-4-1</>
>    <></>
>    <>021-512-132 77</>
>   +<>
> ...


   .

----------


## Di777

:     ( 2.1)       :

.an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    214  'CODER'  . 12

   CheckXML  11.01.08    .
 ?

----------

> :     ( 2.1)       :
> 
> .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    214  'CODER'  . 12
> 
>    CheckXML  11.01.08    .
>  ?


    ,     CHECKXML (.  buhsoft.ru)

----------


## lubezniy

*Di777*, .   CheckXML  .

----------


## Di777

> ,     CHECKXML (.  buhsoft.ru)


   lubezniy!  .   ,    CHECKXML    .    2.1,       : "    ,      "  :Wink: 

  ,      ...
ps.   CHECKXML ,   ....

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy!  .   ,    CHECKXML    .    2.1,       : "    ,      "
>   ,      ...


.  CheckXML       ( . . ).   CheckXML   ,        .   2.1    CheckXML,    .     CheckXML   ,      .   CheckXML    . ,    CheckXML,    ,    (     )    .       CheckXML.

----------


## sovetov

> ,  ,       ?


 http://www.pfrmsk.ru/pu/doc.htm

  "     (. .)" -
            ,       ,    .

----------


## buhgalter

, !    ! 
  --     .       -4-1,    .    ,     -4-2    .   ?        ?

----------


## lubezniy

* buhgalter*,     ?  ,     -4-2   /,      /.

----------


## buhgalter

*lubezniy*, ,    .
-  4-2?      1-    2,3,      4-1 ?    ...

----------


## lubezniy

.   /    ,     -  .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, ,    .
> -  4-2?      1-    2,3,      4-1 ?    ...


     ?

----------


## buhgalter

> ?


- .    2006 .           01.01.07  31.03.07,  01  .  .

----------


## lubezniy

,     1 - ,    .

----------


## buhgalter

*lubezniy*,     .    )))

----------


## Olga.

1 () 156 , CheckXML    01.02.08.
,      : .   COM-   . 
   ? ,   .   1  check .

----------


## lubezniy

*Olga.*,    -  -    ( , )  CheckXML.    CheckXML (  ).   ,    ,    CheckXML   .

----------


## Olga.

, .

----------

() 
   1. -11  ,  "   ",         . 
  "  .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</>"
  ..

----------

"!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:"     .   ,   ,  ?

----------


## N

. 
1.      ..  ,     .   4-1,    ,   .   , -        . ,   ,   -   .
2.   -      " "   ,    .       ?

----------

> : . 
>  <>1</>"
>   ..


       <>  <> .  . 
  .

----------


## lubezniy

> () 
>    1. -11  ,  "   ",         . 
>   "  .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <>1</>"
>   ..


    -  .  "" -  1.

----------

.. .

----------


## Confetti

, !       ,       - ".  ,  ,    / <>"    ,     ((   1...


 , , ,   1   -4-1 -        ...    4-2 ((

----------


## Stasia

> , !       ,       - ".  ,  ,    / <>"    ,     ((   1...
> ((


      " "   .

----------


## buhgalter

,     .   2006 ,  ?   ?   ?

----------


## Confetti

> " "   .


  ,       ".   COM-   ".  ,   ((

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ".   COM-   ".  ,   ((


.  388.

----------


## .

.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=182366

----------

